# Gonna start on my home gym.



## Big-John (Feb 25, 2014)

I've got a nice building up at the house now. 16x16.  I think this is gonna be my first purchase. My friend got it new and never used it and offerd it to me for $600. Do you guys think it's worth it for a start?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 25, 2014)

Its decent kinda cluttered but it'd be a decent start for a home gym something to get u started


----------



## Big-John (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah for the price i guess. You can move the bench out and do seated rows. There is a cable at the bottom also.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is that the Weider c670? Does it come with weights?   I have a similar one and the inside is useless and I even removed the pec deck.   I have a $400 cage I use all the time.   If your in a real time crunch or as a secondary station I would say yes.  If you have time to watch the classifieds and Craigs list,  and you want this as your primary station,  I'd say no. If it is the $670 it was at Sams for I believe $399.  If you are going to spend $600, I think you would be better off getting a real cage and cable attachment.  Plus is only rated to 310#.


----------



## Big-John (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info man. I have plenty of time so I will def look around.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 25, 2014)

Great start. Kind of jealous as I am considering having a back up at home for me and my family.

Nice,
Hawk


----------



## srd1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Its funny this thread came up me and the wife were just talking about starting to buy stuff for a home gym yesterday lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 26, 2014)

This is the one I picked up.   It's certainly no cage substitute though.  This,  600# weight,  power tower,  weight tree,  Body Solid dip station,  and a curl bar for the $600.  The thing with weight equipment,  many never use it and sell it cheap


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 26, 2014)

No weights?


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 26, 2014)

Not a bad price but I'd say maybe for $300-400 even better.


----------



## zman12 (Feb 26, 2014)

I would say not a bad price I need to start looking into starting my own home gym.


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 26, 2014)

Big-John said:


> I've got a nice building up at the house now. 16x16.  I think this is gonna be my first purchase. My friend got it new and never used it and offerd it to me for $600. Do you guys think it's worth it for a start?  View attachment 12023



After several purchases over the years, I learned the only thing I really needed was a heavy-duty power rack.


----------



## juicedupRugger (Mar 11, 2014)

I agree with the com trend here a power rack is a super versatile piece of equip omens till you can save up for a mono ...


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 11, 2014)

Wished I have a room for weights


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 11, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> This is the one I picked up.   It's certainly no cage substitute though.  This,  600# weight,  power tower,  weight tree,  Body Solid dip station,  and a curl bar for the $600.  The thing with weight equipment,  many never use it and sell it cheap
> 
> View attachment 12026



Magnus, you need to try to remember to re rack your weights.  Haha..


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> Magnus, you need to try to remember to re rack your weights.  Haha..



Lol,  I wasn't done curling!


----------



## BIG D (Mar 11, 2014)

nice setup magnus


----------



## psych (Mar 11, 2014)

Get some bands. They are cheaper than chains, can add weight to a bar when you're low on weights, and are great for special exercises like push downs and curls. Good way to save money.

I use to have a sled in my parents back yard and I would just add cinder blocks and bricks for weight.  Sleds are the shit for rowing and doin push movements like standing away from the sled and chest presses.

Only problem was running over dog shit......


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 11, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> This is the one I picked up.   It's certainly no cage substitute though.  This,  600# weight,  power tower,  weight tree,  Body Solid dip station,  and a curl bar for the $600.  The thing with weight equipment,  many never use it and sell it cheap
> 
> View attachment 12026



bad ass! i`d love to have one like that.. watch out me and IB are coming to steal it LOL


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm planning on getting some bands soon and like the idea of a sled.


----------



## MattG (Mar 11, 2014)

Home gyms are where its at if you can get enough equiptment in it. Dont hafta deal with people, can just come home after work and lift, or anytime you want for free. I had a decent free weight setup and some machines in my basement before, I miss it bad. Moved across country and got rid of most of it. Next house i buy will def have a personal gym, no doubt.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 11, 2014)

I've for 600lbs of weight right now so I'm getting there.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 11, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> bad ass! i`d love to have one like that.. watchance out,  me and IB are coming to steal it LOL



Lol,  you can try,  but it's heavily guarded by 3 little girls.  With a combined weight of 163#, they are going to be hard get passed.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 17, 2014)

#1 in Used Gym Equipment, Fitness Equipment, Elliptical, Treadmills & More! | Used Gym Equipment, LLC.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome link! Thanks man.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good luck! She's a BEAST!


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 17, 2014)

Big-John said:


> Awesome link! Thanks man.



no worries bro. i`m not sure about the prices i think you gotta email them.


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 17, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Good luck! She's a BEAST!
> 
> View attachment 13426



damn she`s got guns!!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 17, 2014)

swolesearcher said:


> damn she`s got guns



Lol,  only kid in 3rd grade with capped shoulders!:headbang:


----------



## swolesearcher (Mar 17, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Lol,  only kid in 3rd grade with capped shoulders!:headbang:



yeah good delts too.. you gave her some great genetic


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

Cute kid mag. I've got 2
Girls 10 and 7


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 18, 2014)

Big-John said:


> Cute kid mag. I've got 2
> Girls 10 and 7



Not going for boy.   Sorry,  had to throw that in there.   Everyone does it to me and it pisses me off.  That one can double her weight in deads,  do 8 dead hang chin ups,  and wins every track event at her school,  including the boys.  If she was a boy,  I'd be proud,  but as a girl, indescribable. The oldest 2 already  how to handle firearms, so I got my hunting buddies.  Plus you know Big John,  there is nothing better than a daddy's girl,  and I've got 3 of them!


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

Your right brother. My girls are both daddy's girls.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ive got three boys thankful I didnt have girls Cause I know how boys are and how they think lol...I do on the other hand have a little blond haired blue eyed grand daughter thats seriously got me wrapped around her little pinky finger anything she wants she gets me and her dad have already agreed shes not dating till atleast 30 lol.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

Here is my oldest daughter and I'm sure I'm gonna have trouble out if the boys.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ya big john your fucked my suggestion invest in guns lots of guns and always be cleaning or handling one if a boy comes over to see her least thats my strategy  lmao.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 18, 2014)

I told her instead of guns when she brings a boy home I'm gonna come out of my room with daisy dukes on with toob socks and a belly shirt. I also told her that was the only reason I started lifting.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 18, 2014)

She's a doll!  Sorry brother,  but you are in big trouble.   Make it very clear to the boys in her class that you don't mess around.   I have already made 2 visits to their school already, and i will certainly make more if need be.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 19, 2014)

A guy I work with said she looks like a young Julia Styles. I will go back to jail over her if I have to.


----------



## MattG (Mar 19, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Ya big john your fucked my suggestion invest in guns lots of guns and always be cleaning or handling one if a boy comes over to see her least thats my strategy  lmao.



Hahaha, thats the exact same strategy for me and my buddy, we both got little girls about the same age... Nothin says pissed off old man like cleaning assault weapons by the front door with your shirt off, with a bottle of whiskey.lol. i got a while before the plan has to be implemented tho thank god


----------



## Big-John (Mar 19, 2014)

Just found this!


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol,  love it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 20, 2014)

Hell yes Big John..:headbang:


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 20, 2014)

Damn.   wife and I where hoping for a girl but it's 95% likely it's a boy.  I would totally buy this.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 21, 2014)

Here Daniel.


----------



## Daniel11 (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome.  Thanks IB.


----------



## Big-John (Mar 21, 2014)

Awesome IB!


----------



## srd1 (Mar 30, 2014)

First purchase of many to come gotta get another 300lbs of plates and either a rack and dumbells or one of those adjustable dumbell sets....believe it or not the machine actually functions well.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow,  nice work!


----------



## Big-John (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice brother!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Here Daniel.



Where'd you find these ib? I'm gonna need to get a few of these especially the one that says I tore mommy a new one great laugh


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

srd1 said:


> First purchase of many to come gotta get another 300lbs of plates and either a rack and dumbells or one of those adjustable dumbell sets....believe it or not the machine actually functions well.



Wait till the plumbers gotta remove the hwt.  That house plumbed in cpvc? .


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 1, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Where'd you find these ib? I'm gonna need to get a few of these especially the one that says I tore mommy a new one great laugh



New technology called google..  google google to see google page of baby weight lifting onseys. ..


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 1, 2014)

Very cool! Always wanted my very own home gym.


----------



## srd1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wait till the plumbers gotta remove the hwt.  That house plumbed in cpvc? .



Ya weird shit for code in MO IB pretty much anything goes lol....I had a couple houses built in AR and code was copper on all water lines.


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 7, 2014)

Those girls are obviously in the sauce...seriously though the home gym was a game changer for me. It's just a craigslist special rack with high and low pulley, some adjustable dumbells, a power tower, and a bunch of plates. Has the leg curl/ext and preacher set up. A leg press/hack squat is the only thing I ever miss. Between the sweat the music the chalk mess and being able to walk on w.e and not be distracted by the shit form all around me...I won't be going back to a franchise gym.


----------



## Zlowe24 (May 7, 2014)

I think it's worth noting that a quality bar is worth while I've went through 3 of the shitty bars. They were all different weights well below 44lbs and look like a u-turn after a few pull. A real bar is my next investment.


----------

